# How long does your 12v battery last on the water?



## BuzzBait Brad

I'm just curious and for reference, for those of you who run 12 volt batteries on their kayak for a fish finder. Comment below what your battery amp hour is and how long your battery lasts on the water.


----------



## rockytop

i use group 27 battery and they are 105 amp. with most fish finders using about 2amps, you could run it for 50 hours. most trolling motors use about 1amp per pound of thrust at full power. so if you had a 50 pound thrust motor running on high for two hours, your battery would be dead. never drain a battery below 80 to 50% and recharge right away.


----------



## rockytop

You can get the small light weight 12 volt that are like 15 to 20 amp. They run about 15 bucks,and would last all day with just a fish finder.


----------



## Evinrude58

Although not a fish finder I have run my flasher for a total of 24 hours without recharging on several occasions. The battery I use I picked up at Tractor Supply and is a 12v 7.5ah.
On my boat I has a 12v 105ah that I use just for my fish finder. Have used it for 10 hours on one trip and it only drops to 94-95%.


----------

